# langs daar gaan



## prinver

Wat is de correcte uitdrukking om "langs daar" te vervangen ?
Bv   Je moet langs "langs daar" opdraaien, je moet "langs daar" gaan.
"Langs daar" komt van het Westvlaamse dialect...
Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Denbruno

Ik zag niet meteen een probleem met 'langs daar', maar ik ben ook van West-Vlaamse origine. Ik heb het daarom even snel gezocht op één van mijn favoriete websites en kwam hierop terecht: 
http://www.vrt.be/taal/langs-daar

Ik hoop dat je er wat mee bent.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb geen West-Vlaamse roots (wel Vlaams-Brabants en Oost-Vlaams) en ik zie ook geen probleem met "langs daar".


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Daarlangs", denk ik.


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> "Daarlangs", denk ik.


Ja, "daarlangs" is zeker goed. Alleen, er is geen gebenedijde ziel in Belgïe die dat in een normaal gesprek zal gebruiken.


----------



## Suehil

Peterdg said:


> Ja, "daarlangs" is zeker goed. Alleen, er is geen gebenedijde ziel in Belgïe die dat in een normaal gesprek zal gebruiken.


In Nederland, daarentegen, zou geen hond 'langs daar' gebruiken.


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> In Nederland, daarentegen, zou geen hond 'langs daar' gebruiken.


Interessant. Hoe zeggen jullie: "Het is niet langs daar maar langs ginder"? ("ginderlangs"?)


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Interessant. Hoe zeggen jullie: "Het is niet langs daar maar langs ginder"? ("ginderlangs"?)



Twee keer _daarlangs_. _Ginder _wordt in Nederland in de spreektaal niet gebruikt.


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> Twee keer _daarlangs_. _Ginder _wordt in Nederland in de spreektaal niet gebruikt.


Wel wel wel. Een mens leert alle dagen bij. Het was me nooit opgevallen dat "ginder" niet voorkomt in de dagelijkse omgangstaal in Nederland. Natuurlijk is het zo dat iets wat je niet hoort minder opvalt dan iets ongewoons dat je wel hoort.

Maar, het is interessant om te weten.


----------



## bibibiben

'Ginder' zal ik inderdaad niet snel in de mond nemen, maar weer wel 'ginds' of, nog liever, 'daarginds'.


----------



## vanves

En volgens mij is het in Zuid-Nederland toch ook niet zo vreemd om 'ginder' te gebruiken? Althans, dat is mijn indruk, maar ik kom er niet zo vaak... Verder helemaal eens met AllegroModerato: we gebruiken twee keer 'daarlangs', en leggen een sterk accent op de twee a's van de beide woorden om zo het verschil aan te duiden.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Ja, "daarlangs" is zeker goed. Alleen, er is geen gebenedijde ziel in Belgïe die dat in een normaal gesprek zal gebruiken.


Daar zou ik mijn hand toch niet in het vuur voor durven steken. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## petoe

Iemand zei me 'ga langs de trap naar het kantoor van ...'.
En ik was voorbij de trap gelopen, terwijl hij bedoelde 'ga de trap op'.
Tja, wat zouden jullie gedaan hebben.


----------



## matakoweg

"langs daar" klinkt mij heel vreemd in de oren en "langs ginder" nog meer.
is "daarlangs" onbekend in het Vlaams?
Het lijkt me een voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord, ipv voorzetsel + daar => daar+voorzetsel

Ïs de volgende zin vreemd in het Vlaams?
"Ik ga daarnaartoe"
wordt dit vervangen door:
"ik ga naar daar" of "ik ga naar daar toe" ?


----------



## YellowOnline

"langs daar" is in ieder geval niet beperkt tot Vlaams: zelf is mijn oorspronkelijke invloed Brabants en ook daar is "langs daar" de norm. Ook ik denk dat "daarlangs" eigenlijk niet echt voorkomt in België, behalve bij mensen die menen dat "langs daar" om een of andere reden onaanvaardbaar is.



matakoweg said:


> "langs daar" klinkt mij heel vreemd in de oren en
> Is de volgende zin vreemd in het Vlaams?
> "Ik ga daarnaartoe"
> wordt dit vervangen door:
> "ik ga naar daar" of "ik ga naar daar toe" ?



"naar toe gaan" is OK evenals "naar daar gaan". "ergens naar daar toe gaan" niet - dat is een contaminatie.


----------



## Peterdg

Akkoord met Yellow.


----------



## eno2

Ik, als West-Vlaming, wist dat het daarlangs is.  Maar als je dat gebruikt in Vlaanderen fronsen de wenkbrouwen.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Ik, als West-Vlaming, wist dat het daarlangs is.  Maar als je dat gebruikt in Vlaanderen fronsen de wenkbrouwen.


"wenkbr*ou*wen"?


----------



## eno2

Verdomde spellingcorrector die het meestal niet meteen  doet tussen die talensprongen. En ja. tien jaar zonder Nederlands kruipen niet in de kauwe kleren...


----------



## ThomasK

Je kunt natuurlijk ook daar of ergens langsgaan (in één woord), toch? _Langskomen/ langsgaan/..._  vind ik best wel een mooi, nieuwer werkwoord.

Niet echt hetzelfde als "langs daar gaan", want die "langs" betekent voor mij, in mijn dialect (Z-W-Vl) "via", niet "naar".

Voor onze noorderburen: vermoedelijk vinden wij "daarlangs" iets anders dan "langs daar" omdat die "langs" een richtingsbepalende prepositie is of zoiets. "Ik kan naar daar" vervangen we zelfs in het Nederlands niet door "daarnaar" omdat dat "naar dat" betekent - en dat is niet onze bedoeling. Plots lijkt mij dit nog complexer dan ik had gedacht. Of het echt semantisch om een andere prep. is, of eerder een kwestie van een bepaling van richting weet ik nog niet...


----------

